
Malware Uses Google Go Language - iProject
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/malware-uses-google-go-language
======
fredsanford
OMG, quick...

Ban Google Go now!

Programming languages don't kill people, programmers kill people...

/sarcasm

